# S-MIME vs OpenPGP

## Crenshaw

Co wolicie i dlaczego?

----------

## nelchael

text/plain  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> text/plain 

 

http://szukaj.gazeta.pl/archiwum/1,0,4353779.html?wyr=sie%25E6%2Bagencja%2B

Ja nie lubie jak mi ktos przez ramie patrzy  :Smile: 

----------

## xerror

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Co wolicie i dlaczego?

 

Implementacja S-MIME w niektórych klientach e-mail do niedawna (wciąż?) zarówno w systemach Windows jak i *nix czy Mac dawała pewne możliwości na nieautoryzowane użycie downolnie wybranych tożsamości (certyfikatów) -- a więc podszywanie się pod _każdą_ osobę, korzystającą z ,,dobrodziejstw'' S-MIME.

OpenPGP też nie jest idealne, ale zdecydowanie lepiej wypada na tle S-MIME.

|spam| 

A w ogóle, jak jesteś z Krakowa i interesuje Cię ten temat, to zapraszam na wykład dot. OpenPGP -- więcej informacji na http://lumd.hacking.pl

|/spam|

Edit: UTF->ISO-8859-2 *EG*

----------

## arsen

osz......kodowanie znaków panie xerror  :Wink:  tutaj tylko iso-8859-2

----------

## Raku

a czy ktoś z was próbował odczytać podpisane przy pomocy OpenPGP maile w OE?

Używam Kmaila z obsługą GnuPG. Podpisuję maile i tak: Kmail ładnie je widzi, openwebmail widzi wiadomość i załącznik z podpisem (plik .pgp), coś tam jeszcze sprawdzałem - i działało.

Tylko OE widzi treść maila jako załącznik i podpis jako inny załącznik (albo popisu wcale nie widzi - nie pamiętam).

Musiałem zrezygnować z podpisywania moich wiadomości - bo większość moich czytelników/klientów korzysta z OE.

----------

